# Recording playback ended early?



## Mike109

I recorded Blue Bloods on CBS the other day using the default start 1 minute early & end 3 minutes late. Went to watch it today & after a few minutes it jumps to the screen where it says Playback Over and the Done button is highlighted. I tried many times to FF or skip but to no avail. This happens every time when the display indicates 59 minutes of the program is remaining.

There is no indication of a signal loss or freeze up or anything. It acts just like the program has ended, but it has not.

What the heck is happening & is there a way to watch the program?


----------



## lparsons21

Unfortunately, you won't be able to see the recording.

this happens very rarely and is very irritating.


----------



## barryaz1

I've had that happen a few times. No reason I could figure out nor any responses here. Just go online to watch. I haven't watched that one yet and it will be interesting to see if I had the same problem happen.
Barry Singer
Scottsdale AZ


----------



## FarmerBob

lparsons21 said:


> Unfortunately, you won't be able to see the recording.
> 
> this happens very rarely and is very irritating.


It's happening to me a lot all the time and that is why I have discovered it is easier and more reliable to get programming off the net and wondering if is DISH is necessary?


----------



## Mike109

Blue Bloods was via sat tuner. Immediately before that I recorded CSI NY also on CBS but used the OTA tuner. It had very severe pixelation at the beginning and some moderate pixelation about half way through.

Sometimes I think maybe CBS's signal dropped out causing the problem. But I never got the signal loss message so that makes me think it's a DVR problem.

I dropped Comcast because of missed recordings & went through 6 DVRs in 14 months. I hope I'm not going to have the same problem with Dish.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> ...
> I dropped Comcast because of missed recordings & went through 6 DVRs in 14 months. I hope I'm not going to have the same problem with Dish.


Mike, while infrequent, I have had the problem of seeming to have a complete recording only to find it was missing the end. It has occurred with *both* OTA and also Sat.

I am saving a few of these with the idea of calling Dish with specifics.


----------



## HDlover

+1 Must be a software bug.


----------



## kspeters

Me too!!


----------



## SaltiDawg

kspeters said:


> Me too!!


I should say that this only happens on my 722*k* - never on my 622.


----------



## SaltiDawg

I called Dish today and ended up talking to a "Supervisor." He says that this problem is caused by the receiver itself and the 722*k* needs to be changed out. I explained that this is problem is reported very often on various forums and that it is not (In my opinion) a receiver issue but rather a 722*K* *software* issue.

Does *anyone* own a 722*k* receiver that does *not* sometimes/occasionally see a recording that appears to be of normal length but ends early by skipping to the end screen?

PS Unrelated. In response to my reporting a problem with the guide that occurs *every* Monday morning at 2:00AM on Fx (136) the response was that it is a Fox problem and there was nothing that they could do. I asked if there was a single additional example of this that they could cite and they said, "No."


----------



## barryaz1

This still occasionally happens to me. And I just checked last week's Blue Bloods. Recorded complete, OTA (which is my usual way, if possible - better picture)


----------



## FarmerBob

HDlover said:


> +1 Must be a software bug.


It is, has been for years and something DISH just will not address. It also has to do with the pathetic EPG. If they have any excuse I trust it would be so that they don't want "infringe" on TiVo patents. Charlie, just buy the damn company and stop wasting money, raising our rates and using this crappy juvenile software.

Now the EPG is another story that could be very easily dealt with but DISH just doesn't.


----------



## SaltiDawg

FarmerBob said:


> It is, has been for years and something DISH just will not address. ...


Bob,

My 942s and 622s never, not once, indicated they had completed a full recording but only actually had part. As some of us have reported, our 722*k*s occasionally do.

Don't see how it's been going on "for years."


----------



## FarmerBob

SaltiDawg said:


> Bob,
> 
> My 942s and 622s never, not once, indicated they had completed a full recording but only actually had part. As some of us have reported, our 722*k*s occasionally do.
> 
> Don't see how it's been going on "for years."


There has been and I have had EPG and recording related issues on our 501, 508, 510, 625 and 722 based on their sub-par software and the continuously erroneous information in the EPG for years. Of which I have been tracking with screen shots comparisons with more reputable sources such as TVGuide.com and TitanTV.com AND submitting them to DISH with no or flippant replies. Yours (and I am having it too) is just another addition to the pile and they're all related in one way or another from issues that have been happening for years. DISH made it possible for us to extend a recording, even in some cases doing to for us. But when the big networks started start shifting this was not addressed. Timers are not able or intelligent enough to realize that is a program starts early, that is will end early and thus the following timer, in all reality would naturally start early which creates a conflict that can only be resolved by negating one of the timers, creating conflicts or chopping off the ends of programs and adding the time to the next when it is not necessary.

About week after I got the last L671 all my timers that worked perfectly the week before after spending hours tweaking them, or selecting later airing episodes to make everything mesh the DISH way, all of a sudden every timer conflicted even and mostly when the timers had nothing to do with nor were anywhere near each other to cause a conflict. I have to do a series of screen shots as reference and redo all my timers, some changing the episode times, thank you basic cable for billion fold retrans.

This is a far too long neglected issue that just seems like DISH just does not want to address. I have had several Field Supervisors agree and a couple severely appreciative when I showed them personally these issues which made it apparent to them. They said they now understood the complaints that they were getting and having to deal without DISH's help.

P.S.
This was an issues that I never had with TiVo. The very short time I had them. PQ was garbage. They had provisions for early start. Could be why DISH is "creatively" avoiding this. I have always said that TiVo had the interface and DISH the picture quality.


----------



## SaltiDawg

FarmerBob said:


> ...


Material not related to the subject of this thread deleted.

I posted a specific problem and asked a few questions to better able me to communicate the issue to Dish. You hijacked the GD thread - twice.

As I posted, I already did call Dish earlier today but was told I needed to replace the box and it was not a software issue. I came back here to gather some supporting data and instead got your diatribe.

For what its worth, I have never had the problems that seem to plague you and have had no problems introduced with the recent updates.

I have the one problem that used to be the subject of this thread before you arrived needing to be heard, and at least today Dish takes the position that it is a hardware problem with my specific receiver.

EDIT: I am in the process of trying to work with Dish to resolve the problem.


----------



## Mike109

SaltiDawg said:


> Material not related to the subject of this thread deleted.
> 
> I posted a specific problem and asked a few questions to better able me to communicate the issue to Dish. You hijacked the GD thread - twice.
> 
> As I posted, I already did call Dish earlier today but was told I needed to replace the box and it was not a software issue. I came back here to gather some supporting data and instead got your diatribe.
> 
> For what its worth, I have never had the problems that seem to plague you and have had no problems introduced with the recent updates.
> 
> I have the one problem that used to be the subject of this thread before you arrived needing to be heard, and at least today Dish takes the position that it is a hardware problem with my specific receiver.
> 
> EDIT: I am in the process of trying to work with Dish to resolve the problem.


Please keep us informed about Dish's response to fix the problem as originally posted. I had my Dish installed by a local Dish dealer. I called him about the problem & he acknowledged he has previously heard about it. He did not have an explanation as to why it happens but said he would replace the DVR if it happens again.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> Please keep us informed about Dish's response to fix the problem as originally posted. I had my Dish installed by a local Dish dealer. I called him about the problem & he acknowledged he has previously heard about it. He did not have an explanation as to why it happens but said he would replace the DVR if it happens again.


Yesterday Dish uploaded my Diagnostic logs from my 722*k* with an example of this problem. They will RMA my receiver if they need it.


----------



## Mike109

It happened again last night. My wife was watching Dancing With The Stars and about half way through it jumps to the end. Needless to say she is PO'd.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> It happened again last night. My wife was watching Dancing With The Stars and about half way through it jumps to the end. Needless to say she is PO'd.


Mike,

You do have a 722*k*, correct?


----------



## Mike109

SaltiDawg said:


> Mike,
> 
> You do have a 722*k*, correct?


Yes I have the "K" model.

The problem recording from 2 weeks ago was CBS & the one from last night was ABC, both were recorded via the sat tuner (vs. OTA).

I called the sat dealer today & he will replace the DVR. He acknowledged that he has come across this problem before & said it's the hard drive. And replacing the DVR has solved the problem. I'm busy this week so it won't be till next week. I hope this solves my problem.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> ... He acknowledged that he has come across this problem before & said it's the hard drive ...


It is my understanding from Dish that at one point earlier (than 722*k*) receivers had the problem but it was corrected in software.

In post #10 above I asked if *anyone* had the problem on a receiver *other than* a 722*k*. No response, but hardly conclusive. 

It is my understanding from Dish that it is a *software* issue and thus the need to upload my error log and diagnostics and possibly RMAing my 722*k* back to Dish for a "necropsy."

I would be interested in your posting back in a few weeks to see if the problem has occurred on your *new* 722*k*.

Best of luck.

PS I've had the problem occur on my 722*k* both with OTA and also Sat channels.


----------



## Mike109

SaltiDawg,

One of my earlier Comcast DVRs had a problem where it would delete one particular program from the recording schedule & push it back a week. It was a dual tuner DVR but I ended up with 4 programs at the same time on a Monday. There was no way I could schedule 4 at the same time, yet the Comcast DVR did it. And it was only this one program every week. Comcast came out & saw the 4 scheduled recordings. I would think that this would be a program guide issue or a software/firmware problem, not a hardware problem. They exchanged the DVR with another new unit & it solved the problem.

At this point I’ll believe anything is possible.

I’ll keep you posted of what, if anything, happens in the next few weeks. Did Dish give you any ETA regarding when they’ll know something from your diagnostic logs?


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> ...
> I'll keep you posted of what, if anything, happens in the next few weeks. Did Dish give you any ETA regarding when they'll know something from your diagnostic logs?


Absolutely no indication... nor any promise. 

I think that anyone experiencing this problem should inform Dish. (When I initially did so the CSR Supervisor insisted it was a hardware issue and offered to replace my STB - I said no.


----------



## Mike109

Well my replacement 722K just had the same problem. About 6 minutes into playback the program jumps to the end. This time it was an OTA recording. Obviously I'm not real happy. It was after hours but I left my local dealer a voice mail message.

I also called Dish & was transferred to advanced technical support. One of the questions the tech asked was how my dish was grounded. I never thought much about it, but it is not grounded other than by the coax connecting it to the DVR which in turn is plugged into the wall outlet.

The tech said everything looked good from what he can see via my network connection, so it should not be a signal problem. And since the DVR was already replaced he did not suspect a hard drive problem. He has come across the problem before & said it's either a signal problem, hard drive problem or a grounding problem. He said even though the DVR indicates the recording is 1:04 hrs long, it's possible that some signal pulse or wild swing in signal strength corrupted the signal. But I don't know about that as I had a signal loss one time due to rain fade but the DVR kept recording.

My sat coax is run into my attic and diplexed to the OTA antenna which is located in the attic. IOW I have no wires or cables running down the side of the house.

I did a forum search on proper grounding & it appears the dish should be grounded. However it also appears a lot of people do not have their dishes grounded. And my corrupt recording is from my attic OTA antenna.

SaltiDawg - 

Is your dish grounded?


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> ....
> 
> SaltiDawg -
> 
> Is your dish grounded?


Yes, and it has never had this problem on earlier receivers, including a 622. Also, my Dish has a second receiver (a 622) on it and the problem does not occur there.

The Engineer at Dish with whom I was corresponding indicated that they believed it was a software issue with the 722*k*.

Interestingly, it has occurred twice since I upload my logs, etc, to Dish and I have saved those corrupted(?) files - but can not get the Dish Engineer to respond to my E-mails. 

I just sent another E-mail to the contact, copy to the CEO contact that has always helped with "issues" in the past.


----------



## Mike109

My local dealer said they ground the coax but not the dish. He did not think grounding was the problem. In this latest case it should not make a difference because I used the OTA antenna.

He suggested I use the sat tuners for locals & see what happens. I explained the DVR he picked up last week had corrupt programs from the sat tuners. IOW the tuners do not seem to be the problem. And when I had a sat signal loss due to rain fade about a month ago the DVR kept on recording.

I explained to the dealer that per this forum that other people have had the same problem with the 722K. IOW it may be a software issue. He was going to check with his retail dealer forum & see what he can find out. I will follow up with him next week.


----------



## russ9

722*k*, has had it happen sporadically, last one was a week ago on "Pirate Radio"


----------



## SaltiDawg

SaltiDawg said:


> ...
> 
> The Engineer at Dish with whom I was corresponding indicated that they believed it was a software issue with the 722*k*.
> 
> Interestingly, it has occurred twice since I upload my logs, etc, to Dish and I have saved those corrupted(?) files - but can not get the Dish Engineer to respond to my E-mails.
> 
> I just sent another E-mail to the contact, copy to the CEO contact that has always helped with "issues" in the past.


I have now heard from Dish Engineering again. They are certain it is a software issue and not an install or individual receiver issue.

They are sending me a replacement and an RMA lable via US Mail so that i can return my receiver to Colorado with *three* recordings that all appear normal, yet skip to the end at some point. (Last night I recorded two one-hour episodes of TNT's "Leverage." Both recordings appeared to be complete. However, five minutes into the first episode the recording simply skipped to the end-screen.)

The three defective recordings on the receiver were recorded on TNT, DIY, and ENCORE. (I will include a note advising them that in the past the problem has also occurred on an OTA recording.)

It will be interesting to see if a 722*k* replacement shows up... and also if it has the OTA module. (If not, I'll install mine in it.) Also, we'll see if I can successfully save the old 722*k*'s timers to my remote and transfer them to the new 722*k*. (If not, I'll do what I've done in the past with my 622.... take photos of the TV screen listing my timers.)


----------



## Mike109

SaltiDawg,

Please keep us informed on what Dish Engineering finds out.

I spoke with my dealer yesterday & asked what he found out from his dealer forum. He said about 70 people read his posting but only one replied. And that one said he replaced the DVR 3 times.

I hope it's a software issue & that Dish can just download an update.


----------



## BarryG

Nice to compare notes on this annoying problem I still see occasionally. It is FUTILE to swap out your 722K - I've already done that. I believe it's related to the OTA Tuner, even if the affected recording was off sat.

Has anybody EVER experienced the premature jumping to the end with a 722K that did not have the OTA tuner installed? 

I'm intrigued by the above hypothesis that a sat program might have been affected by a glitch in the OTA Tuner. My OTA Tuner will occasionally complain/pixelate even though I'm 7 miles line-of-sight from the broadcast antenna - the 722K OTA Tuner is just a flakey design and swapping that is ALSO futile (done that as well).


----------



## SaltiDawg

BarryG said:


> ...
> 
> I'm intrigued by the above hypothesis that a sat program might have been affected by a glitch in the OTA Tuner. My OTA Tuner will occasionally complain/pixelate even though I'm 7 miles line-of-sight from the broadcast antenna - the 722K OTA Tuner is just a flakey design and swapping that is ALSO futile (done that as well).


Barry,

Not arguing, but I have *never* seen the issues you describe with my OTA module. In fact, my *only* issue or complaint is the early ending of recordings about 3-4 times a month. (I have 90+ timers set.)


----------



## BarryG

SaltiDawg said:


> Not arguing, but I have *never* seen the issues you describe with my OTA module. In fact, my *only* issue or complaint is the early ending of recordings about 3-4 times a month. (I have 90+ timers set.)


Right, but I still suspect it's related to that OTA module. Let's wait and see if anybody responds who's seeing the problem on a 722K with no OTA module installed.


----------



## bnborg

I don't think I have seen it since I replaced my 722 with a 722k.


----------



## JSIsabella

I really hope that Dish will address this problem.

It has happened to me three times this month.

I have a 722k with OTA module, and one of the recordings was OTA. The other two were from the sat.

Two of these were shows recorded for the wife. It is bad enough that we missed 4 episodes of Terriers during the dish-fox stalemate. To say she is not happy is a real understatement. She wants me to throw out the dish system.

My cable from the dish is grounded just fine. And I don't think it is an issue of conflicts with other recordings. When it recorded NCIS-LA, there was nothing else scheduled before or after. It says it has recorded 1 hr and 3 min, but at 38 minutes into the show it just ended.

It really is aggravating..........

If there is someone specific to complain to, let me know.


----------



## SaltiDawg

SaltiDawg said:


> I have now heard from Dish Engineering again. They are certain it is a software issue and not an install or individual receiver issue.
> 
> They are sending me a replacement and an RMA lable via US Mail so that i can return my receiver to Colorado with *three* recordings that all appear normal, yet skip to the end at some point. (Last night I recorded two one-hour episodes of TNT's "Leverage." Both recordings appeared to be complete. However, five minutes into the first episode the recording simply skipped to the end-screen.)
> 
> The three defective recordings on the receiver were recorded on TNT, DIY, and ENCORE. (I will include a note advising them that in the past the problem has also occurred on an OTA recording.)
> 
> It will be interesting to see if a 722*k* replacement shows up... and also if it has the OTA module. (If not, I'll install mine in it.) Also, we'll see if I can successfully save the old 722*k*'s timers to my remote and transfer them to the new 722*k*. (If not, I'll do what I've done in the past with my 622.... take photos of the TV screen listing my timers.)


I received a replacement 722*k* on December 24th. I have not returned the original 722*k* with the three early-ending recordings because dish has not yet sent me the appropriate RMA label so that it can be returned to Colorado vice N Carolina. 

I did have pretty good results with restoring my saved timers from the remote to the replacement 722*k*. 

The replacement unit did not include an OTA module, but it did have instructions telling me to use the module from my original receiver, if it had one. No big deal.


----------



## TulsaOK

Any issues with the replacement?


----------



## SaltiDawg

Kent Taylor said:


> Any issues with the replacement?


Kent,
Absolutely no issues - so far.


----------



## TulsaOK

I just replaced my 722 with a 722k. I haven't had the early ending issue (yet). It does have some annoying features that the 722 did not have. Glad yours is working.


----------



## bliz

for me it only records 24 mins of some shows


----------



## TulsaOK

Consistently?


----------



## SaltiDawg

SaltiDawg said:


> Kent,
> Absolutely no issues - so far.


Kent, my replacement 722*k*, which I've had for 10 days, just made a recording of "This Old House." After two minutes, the recording skips to the end screen. I advised Dish.


----------



## TulsaOK

Crap. I hope that's not a preview of coming attractions.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Kent Taylor said:


> Crap. I hope that's not a preview of coming attractions.


Kent,

They still have not received my "old" 722*k* with the three examples of the problem so there is/was no reason to expect the temporary replacement to not exhibit the problem.


----------



## TulsaOK

I haven't experienced this thus far. I am assuming it doesn't happen on all 722k's; is that your understanding?


----------



## SaltiDawg

Kent Taylor said:


> I haven't experienced this thus far. I am assuming it doesn't happen on all 722k's; is that your understanding?


Actually, the Dish Engineer to which I'm talking to says they are leaning toward something that will take an update to correct.

I have posted and asked if anyone with a 622 or 722 has this problem... no responses. I asked if anyone with a 722*k* was having this problem and only got a couple of positive responses.

I guess the honest answer is that I don't know if *all* 722*k*s are having this problem.


----------



## kevin d

Just experienced this again on my 722K, but for the first time it was not via an OTA channel. Missing the last 10 minutes of The Closer. Gets to 9:59 left and skips to the end. 

Shame to pay $140 a month for TV and have to result to 'illegal' means to catch the end of a season finale. 

Kevin D.


----------



## SaltiDawg

kevin d said:


> ...
> Shame to pay $140 a month for TV and have to result to 'illegal' means to catch the end of a season finale.


 It's repeated Saturday at 11:00AM EST.


----------



## TulsaOK

kevin d said:


> Just experienced this again on my 722K, but for the first time it was not via an OTA channel. Missing the last 10 minutes of The Closer. Gets to 9:59 left and skips to the end.
> 
> Shame to pay $140 a month for TV and have to result to 'illegal' means to catch the end of a season finale.
> 
> Kevin D.


So, I guess you didn't see Brenda get shot at the end???


----------



## Mike109

I emailed the Dish Network Executive Offices yesterday. I politely explained the situation & that I was not the only one having this problem & referred them to this forum thread for additional information.

At about 8:00pm I received a phone call from their Executive Offices. I was told they were aware of this problem & it seems to affect only some of the 722K models. It does not affect the 722. They have been aware of this since the middle of last year, which would mean about 6 months. They have not received a lot of complaints & thought some people just delete the corrupt recordings. Maybe more people need to call or write Dish every time they have a problem.

The person I spoke with said he would swap my 722K for a 722 and said the only difference was the remote. I explained the 722K had the dual tuner OTA module. He said the 722 has an OTA tuner. I said it’s only a single tuner. At first he did not appear to understand the difference, until I said the 722K can record 4 programs at once, and of course he said the 722 cannot.

I asked if he looked at this forum & he said he could not because they had restricted access to Internet sites. I understand a lot of companies do this so the employees don’t spend their day on ebay, etc. But you would think if you worked in the Executive Offices that you would have access to everything, especially if it’s related to DBS.

He thought the problem might be a scheduling problem or a HDD problem, but did not know for sure. I was more than a little disappointed that they’ve known about this for about 6 months and still don’t know what causes it, let alone find a solution.

Obviously SaltiDawg’s engineer contact should have more intimate knowledge of the problem. I don’t mean to step on anyone’s toes, but do want to make sure the Executives know there is a problem brewing down here. Too bad they’re locked out of a satellite forum. As previously mentioned, you don’t know there’s a problem until you’re already into watching a recording & it suddenly ends. I feel like I’m living with time bomb just waiting for it to miss another recording.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> ...
> Obviously SaltiDawg's engineer contact should have more intimate knowledge of the problem. I don't mean to step on anyone's toes, but do want to make sure the Executives know there is a problem brewing down here. ...


*Every* E-mail I send to or receive from Dish on this matter is Cc'd to the CEO's Office to an individual that has been both supportive and technically knowledgeable in the past.

It has not been suggested to me that Dish has been aware of this problem apparently unique to the 722*k* for six months. If the person you communicated with thought that the difference between a 722 and a 722*k* was the remote, I'm not sure i'd be quoting him here as saying Dish has been aware of the early ending problem for six months or more.

I do agree with the idea that if one is having problems they should call Dish. However, as we see from reading posts here, frequently it is cockpit error rather than hardware/software.


----------



## kspeters

Just wondering about something. Have you guys been checking your hard drive temps? I did abou the time I was having problems and it was in the 129 degree range. I then put a thermoloake usb powered fan on the left rear side sucking air out and my avg temps are falling fast. I have had it on since Dec. 15 or so and the avg temp went from like 125 to 105 and still falling. The low temp went to 85 degress so I will see how low the avg will go. Since then I have not had those type of problems. The only thing I get is occasional very slow to react to remote control when in the EPG.


----------



## rlbfsb

We had the same problem with Hawaii Five-O from Monday night. We started to watch the show and five minutes into the show it jumped to the end. I recorded it from the local CBS channel off the satellite feed not the OTA feed on the VIP722k model DVR with the OTA tuner. We only been a Dish customer for less than a month and this is the first problem we've seen. Let's hope someone will take care of this problem soon.


----------



## altidude

I've seen this once on a 722k on a show recorded OTA. It's been several weeks back though. No problems since then that I've seen and the wife/kids haven't mentioned anything to me.


----------



## SaltiDawg

altidude said:


> I've seen this once on a 722k on a show recorded OTA. It's been several weeks back though. No problems since then that I've seen and the wife/kids haven't mentioned anything to me.


I typically have 80-90 active timers. The problem occurs 2 or 3 times a month on my 722*k*.

It occurs more often on Sat recordings, but I have more Sat timers than OTA timers so I am not surprised.


----------



## TBoneit

Kent Taylor said:


> So, I guess you didn't see Brenda get shot at the end???


I hadn't watched that episode yet, Thanks for the spoiler. Not a biggie however maybe less details next time, we don't all have lots of time. I had been working my way through Leverage first.


----------



## TulsaOK

Just kidding about Brenda. Don't they show that several times during the week? 
I have 40 episodes of Leverage I'm working through.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Kent Taylor said:


> Just kidding about Brenda. Don't they show that several times during the week?


It is repeated tomorrow (Saturday) at 11:00AM EST.

I do think it's cool that Brenda and Fritz are expecting a child and that Brenda's folks are moving to LA to look after the tyke.


----------



## TulsaOK

It repeats again on Monday at 8:00pm.

I can't imagine that Fritz is going to be too happy when he discovers that the baby is Pope's.


----------



## TulsaOK

SaltiDawg said:


> I typically have 80-90 active timers. The problem occurs 2 or 3 times a month on my 722*k*.
> 
> It occurs more often on Sat recordings, but I have more Sat timers than OTA timers so I am not surprised.


Just got bit by the "end early" bug. Fortunately, the program is available once more. It was a satellite delivered channel.


----------



## russ9

Well, it happened again, this time late in the 3rd quarter of the Steelers Ravens game. 
So, a big Thanks For That to Dish Network.

Perhaps, after almost 14 years, I have had enough.


----------



## TulsaOK

russ9 said:


> Well, it happened again, this time late in the 3rd quarter of the Steelers Ravens game.
> So, a big Thanks For That to Dish Network.
> 
> Perhaps, after almost 14 years, I have had enough.


Oddly enough, that's when mine ended as well. I happened to notice it and recorded the end of the game manually. The original recording was two hours and thirty one minutes long.


----------



## BarryG

Kent Taylor said:


> Oddly enough, that's when mine ended as well.


WOW, so did mine! With about 9 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. This is an amazing data point.

So I guess we're supposed to simultaneously record the OTA signal and the satellite signal (if we have one) to avoid the skip-to-end?

(I assume that all you guys were recording the game OTA on a 722K)


----------



## SaltiDawg

BarryG said:


> ...
> (I assume that all you guys were recording the game OTA on a 722K)


And I assume that you haven't taken the time to read this thread. Instead of bashing Dish, the thread had seemed pointed toward helping to resolve the issue... until now.


----------



## JSIsabella

kspeters said:


> Just wondering about something. Have you guys been checking your hard drive temps? I did abou the time I was having problems and it was in the 129 degree range. I then put a thermoloake usb powered fan on the left rear side sucking air out and my avg temps are falling fast. I have had it on since Dec. 15 or so and the avg temp went from like 125 to 105 and still falling. The low temp went to 85 degress so I will see how low the avg will go. Since then I have not had those type of problems. The only thing I get is occasional very slow to react to remote control when in the EPG.


=====================================

Good idea, but no. I have had an external fan on my 722k since I got it. Low temp=86, High temp=121, Avg temp=111.

I have started doing a quick scan at 300X speed to make sure a the program completes before I watch it. At least then, I know BEFORE I get interested in the show...........

BUT THIS IS NOT A GOOD SOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!

THIS NEEDS FIXED DISH NETWORK!


----------



## BarryG

SaltiDawg said:


> And I assume that you haven't taken the time to read this thread. Instead of bashing Dish, the thread had seemed pointed toward helping to resolve the issue... until now.


Apologies, point well taken. Just very frustrated at getting cut off right in the middle of a GREAT game.

Perhaps SD can pass on the info that many of us lost the recording at seemingly the exact same time.


----------



## SaltiDawg

BarryG said:


> ...
> Perhaps SD can pass on the info that many of us lost the recording at seemingly the exact same time.


I could do so. I guess I would first ask was it *exactly* at the same point? (I can see that it may be difficult to reconstruct the exact time.)

This would possibly be important as so far, at least as far as I can see, there has been no suggestion that these early endings were not seemingly random or common to multiple receivers or source related.

PS I see a similar nasty swipe by you over in another forum:
"3 users who recorded the Steelers-Ravens game yesterday all reported that the recording "skipped to the end" at the same time (in the 3rd quarter). I believe they were all using the 722K OTA tuner. There is a bug in the 722K that needs fixing, but not sure Dish is interested."

I don't see where *anyone* said OTA. Don't see where all three ended "at the same time" - other than a general indication in two posts and your 9 minutes point.


----------



## TulsaOK

BarryG said:


> (I assume that all you guys were recording the game OTA on a 722K)


I was.


----------



## TulsaOK

SaltiDawg said:


> I could do so. I guess I would first ask was it *exactly* at the same point? (I can see that it may be difficult to reconstruct the exact time.)


I agree. As I stated before, the original timer generated a program that was two hours 31 minutes; not the four hours 30 minutes intended. I deleted the original program so I can't tell the exact moment it stopped. It would be interesting to see what time the game clock indicated. I have two more games today that I'm recording OTA so maybe I'll get another chance. Actually, I have mixed feelings about that.


----------



## russ9

BarryG said:


> WOW, so did mine! With about 9 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. This is an amazing data point.
> 
> So I guess we're supposed to simultaneously record the OTA signal and the satellite signal (if we have one) to avoid the skip-to-end?
> 
> (I assume that all you guys were recording the game OTA on a 722K)


I had it recording on the uplinked feed on my 722k. (The local CBS channel is iffy OTA.) It was a little after the 1st Pittsburgh touchdown in the 3rd quarter, really can't say exactly when, but 3 customers with the same problem at around the same time watching the same problem is certainly not likely to be a coincidence.

I know, getting pissed off about a football game is a bit silly, I just wish they would fix the problem.


----------



## TulsaOK

russ9 said:


> Actually, I had it recording on the uplinked feed on my 722k.
> 
> I know, getting pissed off about a football game is a bit silly...


NOT!


----------



## TulsaOK

If russ9 and BarrryG would post their results from Sunday's games, maybe there's a clue in there somewhere. 
I'm recording both games OTA.


----------



## BarryG

russ9 said:


> It was a little after the 1st Pittsburgh touchdown in the 3rd quarter.


Yes, that's it.

The most precise I can get is: 9:06 left on the clock in the 3rd quarter, during a commercial break just after the Ford Fusion commercial ended and the next commercial began. I guesstimate it was roughly 2hr6min into the recording, but not sure on this last point.


----------



## SaltiDawg

BarryG said:


> Yes, that's it.
> 
> The most precise I can get is: 9:06 left on the clock in the 3rd quarter, during a commercial break just after the Ford Fusion commercial ended and the next commercial began. I guesstimate it was roughly 2hr6min into the recording, but not sure on this last point.


And *two* of the events were recording via OTA and *one* was via Satellite.


----------



## russ9

BarryG said:


> Yes, that's it.
> 
> The most precise I can get is: 9:06 left on the clock in the 3rd quarter, during a commercial break just after the Ford Fusion commercial ended and the next commercial began. I guesstimate it was roughly 2hr6min into the recording, but not sure on this last point.


Sounds right, definitely during a commercial break, I was 30 second forwarding when it happened.


----------



## TulsaOK

No problems with the first game on Fox.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I looked up some info and will get this sent in to our operations dept to do further research into it. All I need is the software # from your 722k's experiencing the problem. If you can post that here I will get that submitted.


----------



## SaltiDawg

[email protected] Network said:


> I looked up some info and will get this sent in to our operations dept to do further research into it. All I need is the software # from your 722k's experiencing the problem. If you can post that here I will get that submitted.


It is a work in progress currently at Dish. Read the above thread.


----------



## BarryG

[email protected] Network said:


> All I need is the software # from your 722k's experiencing the problem.


This old problem has existed through many software versions.


----------



## SaltiDawg

SaltiDawg said:


> *Every* E-mail I send to or receive from Dish on this matter is Cc'd to the CEO's Office to an individual that has been both supportive and technically knowledgeable in the past.
> 
> It has not been suggested to me that Dish has been aware of this problem apparently unique to the 722*k* for six months. If the person you communicated with thought that the difference between a 722 and a 722*k* was the remote, I'm not sure i'd be quoting him here as saying Dish has been aware of the early ending problem for six months or more.
> 
> I do agree with the idea that if one is having problems they should call Dish. However, as we see from reading posts here, frequently it is cockpit error rather than hardware/software.


As I had previously posted, I was to return my 722*k* to Dish in Colorado with three timers on it that exhibited the "Early Ending" problem. They sent me a replacement 722*k* which I received on 12/24. I was instructed to wait for a different shipping label that was to be mailed to me. I repeatedly followed up by E-mail and *finally* on 1/5 I was told that they no longer can do shipping that way and I should use the RMA label that was with the original 12/24 replacement unit. They wouid "trap" upon receipt it at the center and forward it from there to Colorado.

I followed up by E-mail on 1/5, 1/6, 1/12, 1/16, 1/20, and 1/25. All of these E-mails were sent to the Dish Engineer *and* the contact in the CEO's Office. I never received a reply.

On 1/25 I sent an E-mail to the generic CEO address and strongly complained about the way I was being dealt with. I received a phone call from the Engineer saying they had inadvertently wiped my returned unit's hard drive on receipt and thus we were back to square one. ((Still no response from the CEO's Office and no apology from anyone.)

I allowed as I was game to try again. The Engineer said that he had read this thread and asked if I would record drive temps and then remove the OTA module and again record these temps after a few days. I said I would, even though I thought that the poster suggesting such a link in this thread had provided no information to support even a hint of a causal relationship between the OTA module and our Early Ending problem.

An hour or so I sent Dish (CEO Contact and also Dish Engineer) a final E-mail:

"I did receive a phone call today from xxxxxx this afternoon.

Mr. xxxxxx explained that my RMAd receiver inadvertently had its hard drive wiped as part of the receiving process by Dish and therefore will not be of value in diagnosing the cause of the periodic recording failure wherein an apparently normal recording when viewed will simply end early and skip to the end screen.

Mr. xxxxxx asked me to gather some hard drive temperature info both with and without the OTA module installed. I said I would attempt to do so.

I offered to keep the one example that currently exists of the problem that exists on my current 722k and when additional examples accrue, I would E-mail him and offer to RMA that receiver.

Upon further reflection, I am unable (or unwilling) to remove and reinstall my OTA module in order to gather temperature data. I think that this is something that Dish can accomplish without my help.

I remain willing to RMA my receiver in the future, if Dish desires.

My HDD Temperature counters are currently High=140, Low=113, Average = 125. My 722k is in exactly the same location that my previous 622s and 501 receivers were.

I remain disappointed in Dish's failure to respond to this customer's request for a simple reply and will consider my options for continued service. It really seemingly took an effort to alienate this long-term (previously) contented customer."

If a Moderator wants these contact names, I will privately provide them if asked. (I will also forward all of my E-mails.... to a Moderator if asked.)

To be clear, I will presumably not be doing anything to help on the correction of this 722*k* real problem. If the individual that threw out the suggested OTA Module link wants to follow up, I would suggest he/she should do so. (I personally think it is a witch Hunt.)

I am really disappointed in Dish - this from a person that generally was a fan. I have Fios available and if Dish continues to bury their collective heads in the sand, I shall go Fios.


----------



## Mike109

SaltiDawg,

What a shame on Dish. You did everything they requested & they still screwed up. They had the problematic DVR and wiped out the problems. Unbelievable. Well not really - it seems not a lot of people or companies truly care about customer service.


----------



## BarryG

Mike109 said:


> it seems not a lot of people or companies truly care about customer service.


What strikes me is their casual (don't care?) attitude toward fixing a long reported technical issue that is difficult to reproduce in the test lab. Your DVR represented a missed opportunity to take the investigation further. Where is the professionalism at Dish?


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> What a shame on Dish. You did everything they requested & they still screwed up. They had the problematic DVR and wiped out the problems. Unbelievable. Well not really - it seems not a lot of people or companies truly care about customer service.


Mike,

The mistake in erasing the hard drive does not bother me so much... mistakes happen.

The fact that the individual at the CEO's Office did *absolutely nothing* to help really bothers me, *and* the Dish supposed engineer does not measure up to this retired engineer's standards for professionalism or problem engagement.


----------



## BarryG

I caught my 722K in the act of another occurrence of this problem. It was about 5 minutes into "Pipe Dream" on Golf HD this evening. The show was still in process of recording when I started watching. After 5 minutes of viewing, it suddenly indicated "Live TV" onscreen - it skipped over about 10 minutes of recording. Although it indicated it was still recording, it will not let me view anything after that 5 minute mark.

FWIW, there's an OTA recording also in progress at the same time ("V" on ABC), but it doesn't look like there's any skip in that recording.


----------



## SaltiDawg

BarryG said:


> I caught my 722K in the act of another occurrence of this problem. It was about 5 minutes into "Pipe Dream" on Golf HD this evening. The show was still in process of recording when I started watching. After 5 minutes of viewing, it suddenly indicated "Live TV" onscreen - it skipped over about 10 minutes of recording. Although it indicated it was still recording, it will not let me view anything after that 5 minute mark.
> 
> FWIW, there's an OTA recording also in progress at the same time ("V" on ABC), but it doesn't look like there's any skip in that recording.


*As far as I know, while Dish is aware of this serious problem, sadly they are doing absolutely nothing to solve it.*


----------



## BarryG

SaltiDawg said:


> *As far as I know, while Dish is aware of this serious problem, sadly they are doing absolutely nothing to solve it.*


Is there any hint of the same or similar bugs with the 922K?


----------



## SaltiDawg

BarryG said:


> Is there any hint of the same or similar bugs with the 922K?


I have only heard of this problem with the 722*k*.


----------



## bladerunner6

I had this happen to me watching Hawaii 5-0 this week. There were about 43 minutes left and it ended.

If anybody could guide me to the CEO or other emails to send a complaint to, that would be helpful.

I will be calling customer service, but I want this to head up the food chain.

Thanks!


----------



## BarryG

Good luck fighting the fight! Please let us know if you get a substantive response. With FIOS TV now coming to my town offering ridiculous promo pricing, I'm no longer so keen on resolving this 722K issue.


----------



## bnborg

bladerunner6 said:


> I had this happen to me watching Hawaii 5-0 this week. There were about 43 minutes left and it ended.
> . . .


Same thing happened to me. I don't remember exactly how many minutes but it was a substantial portion. Enough that I decided not to watch the partial episode.

Funny thing is, mine was OTA.


----------



## SaltiDawg

bladerunner6 said:


> ...
> 
> If anybody could guide me to the CEO or other emails to send a complaint to, that would be helpful. ...


I repeatedly tried to get a response from a known contact in the CEO's office to no avail. I also tried on two occasions to get a response from the generic [email protected]. Not a peep. I also offered to provide the Engineer's contact info and the CEO Rep's contact info to a Moderator here - no response.

Here is some history.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2697578#post2697578

and here is a query I made of a Dish Rep who posts here - I guess he missed it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2714534#post2714534


----------



## BarryG

About 2:30 into the recording of Glee, my 722K once again did the dirty deed. It's great to be reminded once again of how Dish engineering responds to serious bugs in its main products.


----------



## altidude

With about 8-10 minutes to go in the March 18 OTA recording of Fringe, my 722k decided I had seen enough. I sure wish Dish could get this resolved.


----------



## Mike109

One of my friends called & said he just experienced the same problem. Was CBS OTA from the other night. He said it also happened once before.


----------



## BarryG

My 722K just did it again during the OTA recording of CBS' Masters coverage. Dish Network, please consider this a flurry of four letter invectives hurled your way for doing nothing to resolve this issue. It's not like golf fans are going to be pissed off or anything about missing one of the best Masters' finales in their lifetimes. Dish, just take your time thinking about whether this problem needs any attention or whether it might just go away.


----------



## clotter

BarryG said:


> My 722K just did it again during the OTA recording of CBS' Masters coverage. Dish Network, please consider this a flurry of four letter invectives hurled your way for doing nothing to resolve this issue.


Please consider a fifth. I just read this entire thread and can say that I have had recordings end early also. I have a 722k with dual OTA tuners.

Quite disturbing considering the OP started this thread on 11/7/10, had confirmation over the months by several senior members, with at least one who provided excellent documentation to Dish. Five months later and......... nothing. Aren't there Dish employees that monitor and provide feedback on some threads?


----------



## BarryG

clotter said:


> Quite disturbing considering the OP started this thread on 11/7/10, had confirmation over the months by several senior members, with at least one who provided excellent documentation to Dish. Five months later and......... nothing. Aren't there Dish employees that monitor and provide feedback on some threads?


Actually, it's sixteen months if you include the thread over on that other Dish forum.

Just want to make sure we're REALLY feeling depressed about this :grin:

If you really stop and think about it, it's pretty unbelievably pathetic.


----------



## clotter

BarryG said:


> Actually, it's sixteen months if you include the thread over on that other Dish forum.
> 
> Just want to make sure we're REALLY feeling depressed about this :grin:
> 
> If you really stop and think about it, it's pretty unbelievably pathetic.


I see what you mean after reading the other thread. Sixteen months defines pathetic! To answer my own question, I knew I saw a Dish Network Internet Response to this thread:



[email protected] Network said:


> I looked up some info and will get this sent in to our operations dept to do further research into it. All I need is the software # from your 722k's experiencing the problem. If you can post that here I will get that submitted.


Seeing that the response was back on January 18 2011, I guess Tommy and the operations department are still doing further research.  Tommy, you still out there?


----------



## BarryG

clotter said:


> Seeing that the response was back on January 18 2011, I guest Tommy and the operations department are still doing further research.  Tommy, you still out there?


Right, and knowing that this has been going on for at least 16 months, how freakin' important/relevant is the software version? (Can you say duh?):nono2:


----------



## TulsaOK

Happened to me for the third time during CHAOS. Funny how we get a new release with silly little insignificant changes but totally ignore things like this. I'm still waiting for EHD management that looks like it was more than an afterthought. How long has that been around?


----------



## sheltrk

722k, no OTA adapter (yet). We got bit by the "sudden end" bug about 30 minutes into "Glee" last night. Recorded from OKC-Fox affiliate (on satellite tuner) on Tuesday. Recording looked perfectly normal otherwise, no pixelation or any indication that the signal level was less than ideal. Reported length was a little over an hour, but could not view any content past the ~30 minute mark. Suspiciously, the *end* of "Glee" was viewable at the beginning of our "Raising Hope" recording. ("Raising Hope" comes on right after "Glee", for those of you who aren't fans of the Fox Tuesday night line-up.)

Anybody know if Dish is working on this supposed software glitch currently?


----------



## liverman

[email protected] Network said:


> All I need is the software # from your 722k's experiencing the problem. If you can post that here I will get that submitted.


Model ID = 722K
Receiver CA ID = R01 1000 0749-58
Software Version = L683RMKD-N <<<-- corrected
Boot Strap Version = 1832RMKD

Recorded "Blue Bloods" from local KKTV via dish on 13 May 2011. Viewing stops with 37:30 remaining. Total time recorded shows 61 min. I still have the episode recorded on my DVR.

This is the second or third time this has happened. Last spring it happend on the season finale. I cussed and forgot about it. It has happened at least one time before that, but I do not recall specifics.

Let me know if you need additional info.

Moderator - If you want to open a specific thread to capture each occurrance of this I'll be happy to re-enter this info.

Thank you.

Greg


----------



## TulsaOK

Seriously, how many times does this have to be reported to get some action? I have several recordings that have ended early if anyone, ANYONE, at Dish would like to investigate. Do these "reports" actually get addressed or go in the file 13?


----------



## liverman

bnborg said:


> Greg,
> 
> L6*38*RMKD-N ??? Is that actually L6*83*RMKD-N?


Yes. Thanks for catching that!! I am dys-typ-ic 

Corrected in my original post.

Greg


----------



## Mike109

[email protected] Network said:


> I looked up some info and will get this sent in to our operations dept to do further research into it. All I need is the software # from your 722k's experiencing the problem. If you can post that here I will get that submitted.


Tommy,

It's been 4 months since you posted the above message. What's happening to fix this problem?

I just had another program end about 20 minutes early.

Is this problem going to get fixed or not? If not then please tell me how to get a refund credit for my missed programs.


----------



## Mike109

I guess [email protected] Network doesn't give a darn about this problem. But that should be no surprise since no one else at Dish cares.

I was just watching a 2 hour recording & at about the 13 minute point up came the "Playback Over" message.

I called Dish, not expecting any miracles of course. I spoke with a tech who acknowledged the problem, but of course had no idea when it will be fixed.

I called a person at their executive office whom I previously spoke with & left a voice mail message & requested a call back on Tuesday after the holiday. Again, I'm not expecting any real answer.

This is not acceptable, especially since dish has known about this problem for about a year, based on what their executive office previously told me.


----------



## Mike109

I've been keeping track of how much space/time recordings actually take up on the HDD to see if there is any significant savings if local channels were recorded via the satellite tuner compared to the OTA tuner. Essentially a satellite recording of CBS, NBC, ABC or Fox uses about half the capacity of their OTA recordings. CBS uses the most because it is 1080 & has no sub-channels to use some of the bitrate.

I deleted the two corrupt recordings on my DVR & they fell short of what should have been gained back in recording capacity.

“Chicago Code” from satellite Fox HD stopped with about 22:30 remaining out of 1:04:00, therefore it played about only 41:30. From my data, 1 hr of sat Fox HD takes up an average of 24 mins of recording capacity. “Chicago Code”took up only 16 minutes of capacity. Doing the math this comes up with 40 minutes play time, which pretty closely matches the 41:30 actual playing time as noted above.

“Jesse Stone" from OTA CBS HD stopped with about 2:33:30 remaining out of 2:46:00, therefore it played about only 12:30. From my data, 1 hr of OTA CBS HD takes up an average of 80 mins of recording capacity. "Jesse Stone" took up only 18 minutes of capacity. Doing the math this comes up with 13.5 minutes play time, which pretty closely matches the 12:30 actual playing time as noted above.

What this means is that only partial programs were recorded based on the HD capacity they used. This is despite what "My Recordings" indicate. IOW it is not like the whole recording is there but ended early. It ended early because that's all there was. Or at least the HDD thinks so.


----------



## [email protected] Network

Sorry for getting to this one so late guys.

I did want to let you know that the problem is on our "Known Receiver Issue" list. (sorry if this was already mentioned)

To help get this problem fixed, I need the following information sent to me in a PM from anyone who has had this problem, and is willing:

1) What was the name of the program, what channel was it "recorded" on, and at what time?

2) How long does the recording say it is in the "My Recordings" menu? How long does the event play for before it stops? We're looking for the difference in the times.

3) Is your receiver connected via broadband? If yes, how is it connected (Wireless adapter, direct ethernet, powerline BB connector)?

4) Phone number/account number and receiver's software version


----------



## BarryG

[email protected] Network said:


> To help get this problem fixed, I need the following information sent to me in a PM from anyone who has had this problem, and is willing:


color me skeptical - not an ounce of credibility left to elicit a bigger response out of me


----------



## dturturro

I've had this issue with a 722k and a 622 prior to that. I'm debating upgrading to a 922, as I think it is an issue with the 622 family. Has anyone seen this issue with a 922?


----------



## tcatdbs

I typically don't have that issue; it only misses the last 1-15 minutes of a show because the previous show ran over. You'd think Dish would have a way base timers on actual airing rather than timers. I've given up worrying about it now that Dish Online seems to work well. I just watch the ending (or the whole show) on my PC (which I have hdmi'ed to my TV in case I want to watch it "big").


----------



## MattE303

This issue happened to me tonight (posted in a couple other threads before finding this one). Scheduled a 3 hour live event with an extra hour, just in case. Started watching while it was still recording (about 2.5 hours into the event). It played about the first hour, then jumped to live tv. I tried everything to go back, then let the recording finish and tried again. No matter what I do, the show ends at the same spot about an hour in. Even archiving it to the external drive and playing it from there does the same thing.

Is anyone from DISH here that actually cares?


----------



## BarryG

MattE303 said:


> Is anyone from DISH here that actually cares?


No.

It hasn't happened to me in a while but I know it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Mike109

This problem has been mentioned in a few threads & also on another forum. I even had things set up to send Dish my system logs when the problem occurred, which I did. They said this was supposedly fixed in a firmware update. And since it did not happen to me for quite some time perhaps it was a one time glitch. Obviously it's not.

I guess not enough people complain to Dish so they just don't care.


----------



## Mike109

It happened again last night. I guess the firmware fix did not do the job.

My wife was watching "The Voice" & the recording stopped playing 10 minutes before the end.


----------



## FarmerBob

I don't want to "hijack the GD thread" for a third time, but it looks as though everything I said is what you finally found out, could not get addressed and am now still experiencing including the "dismay" I had back then. TYS.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Since this is occurring again, please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers about this issue to investigate again. Please let me know. Thanks.



Mike109 said:


> It happened again last night. I guess the firmware fix did not do the job.
> 
> My wife was watching "The Voice" & the recording stopped playing 10 minutes before the end.


----------



## Mike109

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Since this is occurring again, please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers about this issue to investigate again. Please let me know. Thanks.


It happened again this evening. My 2 hr 16 min recording ended with 1 hr 20 mins left. This was OTA and no storms in my area yet.

Ray C - I've already jumped through numerous hoops in order to resolve this. Another Dish employee had set things up so that when I had a problem someone in your engineering or IT dept was enabled to access my DVR logs. And when the problem occured I emailed the proper parties as I was requested. They were either out of town or sick. Of course I didn't know that because they never updated their email to reflect this & of course never provided an alternate contact person. Later I was told that a firmware update supposedly fixed the problem. Obviously Dish has no intention of fixing this problem otherwise they would have done so.after a couple of years. I'm glad my homemade HTPC has never missed or screwed up a recording. I'm already in contact with another Dish person in order to get a replacement DVR. We'll see how that one works.


----------



## Mike109

Oops - I just noticed this message was in the wrong thread so am correcting it.


----------



## SaltiDawg

clotter said:


> Please consider a fifth. I just read this entire thread and can say that I have had recordings end early also. I have a 722k with dual OTA tuners.
> 
> Quite disturbing considering the OP started this thread on 11/7/10, had confirmation over the months by several senior members, with at least one who provided excellent documentation to Dish. Five months later and......... nothing. Aren't there Dish employees that monitor and provide feedback on some threads?


Just returned to dbstalk. Here it is many years later and the problem still exists. Wow!


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

SaltiDawg said:


> Just returned to dbstalk. Here it is many years later and the problem still exists. Wow!


Thanks for the update on what is going on with the recordings ending early. Has the DVR been setup to extend the record time? If so, are there back to back recordings with adjusted timer's setup as well? 
Thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike H,

There is at least one Engineer at Dish that was working on this issue. He called it the "Early Ending" issue as opposed to my "Early Termination" description. It is a known issue. In fact, as you can see, Dish has not solved the issue in three+ years.

As described above, one might have a timer set to start 1 minute early and end three minutes late.

When done, the recording will appear on the list with a duration of 104 minutes.

During playback, at some seemingly random point, the recording will jump to end of recording splash screen. If while you ar viewing that screen, you push the jump back button the video will play for a few seconds and then once again jump to the send splash screen. This happens with OTA recordings, Sat recordings, when two or more recordings are going on and the point where the video ends has been as early as just a few minutes into the recording and as late as the last few minutes. Due to other issues I have had maybe ten different 722k receivers and *every one* of them has had the issue AFAIK.

If you want the E-mail addy of the Engineer that I used to deal with, I can provide it to you privately.

PS This currently happens maybe once every couple of months with my usage.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

That would be great if you could provide me that e-mail in a PM.
Thanks


----------



## SaltiDawg

Contact info sent to Mike.H


----------



## Mike109

It's happened to me twice during the last week, both times on TNT. About 15 minutes into a 70 minute recording it jumps to the end. The first program I was able to catch a re-broadcast & get it, but not with the second program. I tried to watch the second one, "Perception", on TNT.com which is available because of their partnership with DISH. But the streaming would hang up after several of the commercials that you had to watch. So I gave up on that.

FWIW this is with a new 722k which I got about 2 months ago.


----------



## SaltiDawg

SaltiDawg said:


> Contact info sent to Mike.H


Mike H, Any progress with this? Did you reach the Dish Engineer that I sent you the contact info on 10 days ago?


----------



## Mike109

I had 2 more corrupt recordings last night. One was OTA NBC and the other was on TNT which was the same as one that was cutoff last week.


----------



## Mike109

I just sent a PM to Mike.H asking for status when this problem will be fixed. I'm on my third brand new 722k and this still happens once in a while.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

I have reach out to the engineer and I am waiting for a response back. I do apologize for the delayed response but as soon as I hear back I will message you and Mike109 via inbox messaging. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## MattE303

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> I have reach out to the engineer and I am waiting for a response back. I do apologize for the delayed response but as soon as I hear back I will message you and Mike109 via inbox messaging. Thanks for your patience.


Instead of private messaging, how about posting the response here so _all of us_ suffering from this issue can see it???


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

MattE303 said:


> Instead of private messaging, how about posting the response here so _all of us_ suffering from this issue can see it???


MattE303,
I am more than happy to post the response on this thread as soon as I hear back from the engineer.


----------



## FarmerBob

I have been complaining about this for years and have a lot of ecamples for techs sort through. But have been told that "it ain't gonna get fixed". No reason given. I suspect that the fix would need to be something that would encroach on TiVo patents and would also delay people from moving to Hoppers (which I pray that this doesn't happen on Hoppers?) so they can't EOL the ViP series. Personally I think it's a mix of TiVo features and the EPG. Of which I know because of either, it will not get fixed. I have been told it's purely the networks running over. If so, I have never seen this on Xfinity or DTV. And have family and neighbors constantly looking for an instance to prove me wrong. Nothing yet.

But I am damn glad that I am not the only one complaining about this anymore. I got tired of the flaming.

. . . fb


----------



## Mike109

A friend of mine said "Under The Dome" was cut off the other day, and that was with CBS OTA on a 722k. And it's not the first time he's had a problem.


----------



## Mike109

Previously I noticed when I deleted a corrupt recording that I did not recoup the full recording time. IOW deleting a one hour "short" recording gave me back less than an hour.

This time I had a corrupt version and a good version which I was able to catch on a rebroadcast on TNT. I've been padding my recordings by 5 minutes on both ends. I thought to save these to an EHD because that process indicates how large the files are.
The 70 minute good recording indicated it would be saving a 2.3 GB file.
The corrupt version played only about 17 mins and saving it would only be a 576 MB file.

It appears only 17 minutes were actually recorded not the 70 minutes, vs recording 70 mins but not having access to all of it. I guess the missing 53 minutes could be somewhere on the HDD but just not properly addressed. I wonder if this screws up the table of contents or whatever Dish uses. It would be nice to run some type of chkdsk or defrag to clean up the HDD.


----------



## Mike109

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> MattE303,
> I am more than happy to post the response on this thread as soon as I hear back from the engineer.


Is it possible to follow up on this?


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> Is it possible to follow up on this?


I provided Mike.H the name and contact info on July 24th - see above confirmation post.

It's now September. The guy works in Virginia....

And this is "Hot" problem? lol


----------



## Mike109

I just had another screwed up recording this evening, Copper on BBCA. It was the only program being recorded all day. I padded it to start 5 mins early & end 5 mins late which gives me a 1 hour 10 minute recording. I knew there was a problem when I saw the recording was only 1:00 hour. I also verified this looking at its history.

The blankety-blank Dish DVR started the recording 10 minutes late!!!!

Come on Dish get this problem fixed.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Mike109 said:


> I just had another screwed up recording this evening, Copper on BBCA. It was the only program being recorded all day. I padded it to start 5 mins early & end 5 mins late which gives me a 1 hour 10 minute recording. I knew there was a problem when I saw the recording was only 1:00 hour. I also verified this looking at its history.
> 
> The blankety-blank Dish DVR started the recording 10 minutes late!!!!
> 
> Come on Dish get this problem fixed.


Mike,

This is not the same problem that we are discussing in this thread. In your example, the symptom would be that the recording started when it should have and ended when it should have. On playback, however, at some point durnig playback the recording would just skip to the end.


----------



## SaltiDawg

What I don't understand is that thios problem has existed and was a "known issue" over two years ago. Repeatedly in this thread, Dish Reps have posted to the effect that they were "working on it." Yet when I provided the name and contact info to the Dish rep in this thread on July 24th he has not been able to contact him?

Dish Customer Service has taken a serious nosedive since I started with them with a Dish 5000 many years ago.

I'm thinking very seriously of jumping ship to Fios!


----------



## Mike109

SaltiDawg said:


> Mike,
> 
> This is not the same problem that we are discussing in this thread. In your example, the symptom would be that the recording started when it should have and ended when it should have. On playback, however, at some point durnig playback the recording would just skip to the end.


I realize I mentioned a different problem in a moment of frustration. However I also did post the "Missed Beginning" problem in the proper thread which I started over 2 years ago. And nothing has been done to fix that problem either.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/181758-missing-beginning-of-programs/page-3

I have a recently replaced new 722K & new LNB but those did not make any difference. What I've been trying to do lately before I turn everything off for the night is to FF through any new recordings to make they are all there. Once I was able to catch a re-broadcast & re-record it. Another time I had to watch tnt.com. No one should have to do that. I never know if I'm going to complete recording. In my case I get more beginnings starting late. Padding by 5 minutes usually solves the problem because they typically get cut by 3 minutes. But twice recordings have started later than the 5 minute padding could handle.

I put together a cheap HTPC to use as an OTA DVR. It has a $25 motherboard, a $50 CPU, & uses Media Center which is built into Windows. I've been using it for over a year & Its never missed or screwed up a recording. So why the #@&% can't Dish make something that's reliable?


----------



## d_cubed

Third 722k and same problem, but I found an easier way to verify if a show is complete.

Press DVR 3 times, find program, hit INFO. If less than 4 lines of info recording is bad.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Well, with Dish ignoring the posts here, I contacted the Dish Rep that had been the liason with me trying to get the "Early Ending" issue resolved. He told me that he had been contacted some time ago by someone from here and explained that he had been transferred to a different area.

My contact tells me that he pointed that person toward the group that has the lead on finding a solution.

I've got Fios coming out in two days to show me what's involved in installing the TV internal coax.

Bye.


----------



## kimesco_DISH

We need to gather some additional information on this topic. Please include the following information: The name of the program, what channel and time the program air on. We will also need to know how the timers are setup. To find this information, please go to menu, daily schedule, timers, select the timer with the issue, and choose edit. From this screen we will need to know if the timer is setup to start early and end late, or if it is set to 0 minutes early and late, etc. We need the length of the program that recorded shows in the DVR screen. Also, please go to menu, and daily schedule, and list any events that start before and after the event in question, and list whether these events are also set to record early and end late. Please note if you have deleted the timer and set it back up, and whether not this resolved the issue. Finally, please let us know if the receiver is connected to the internet via an Ethernet connection.

Thanks, 
Kim E.


----------



## Mike109

kimesco_DISH said:


> We need to gather some additional information on this topic. Please include the following information: The name of the program, what channel and time the program air on. We will also need to know how the timers are setup. To find this information, please go to menu, daily schedule, timers, select the timer with the issue, and choose edit. From this screen we will need to know if the timer is setup to start early and end late, or if it is set to 0 minutes early and late, etc. We need the length of the program that recorded shows in the DVR screen. Also, please go to menu, and daily schedule, and list any events that start before and after the event in question, and list whether these events are also set to record early and end late. Please note if you have deleted the timer and set it back up, and whether not this resolved the issue. Finally, please let us know if the receiver is connected to the internet via an Ethernet connection.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim E.


Have you read anything in this thread? That a lot of what you are asking has already been provided? That several other DIRT employees were looking into this? That engineers at Dish have already been contacted? That Dish has stated it is software problem? That this has been a problem for at least 3 years? That Dish's Executive Dept told me they know about the problem?

Did all these Dish people die that we have to start all over after 3 years?


----------



## kimesco_DISH

Mike109, et al.,

We need to continue to gather up to date information, so we can attempt to duplicate this issue. That is why it's important to see if there is an internet connection via the Ethernet cable as well. After 48 hours if we have not collected the data, it will be too old to upload this information and see. That is why we continue to ask for updated information: we need this information to replicate the issue and find a solution. At this time, we have been unable to duplicate the issue. So, we need to find out what other timers you have setup to record, what is scheduled to record before and after the issue. What the daily schedule shows, if the timer has been setup for a long time or if it is a newer timer, what exactly the timers are setup for in recording duration, etc.

Thanks, 
Kim E.


----------



## Mike109

Take a look at message #17 where Dish has uploaded the diagnostic logs in November 2010. What has Dish done about that?

Message #25 indicates the same poster as above has discussed this with a Dish engineer in December 2010. What had Dish done about it?

Message #28 - the same person heard from Dish Engineering who said it was software problem. The poster is sending his DVR to Dish with some corrupt recordings on it. What has Dish done to fix the problem?

Message #49 - I spoke with the Dish Executive Office in January 2011 and they said they are aware of the problem. Again, what is Dish doing to fix it?

Message #79 - A poster sent 6 emails to Dish Engineering & also to the CEO’s office. Yet no one from Dish had the decency to respond. No wonder nothing is getting fixed.

Message #101 is just one posting that supplied a lot of information to a DIRT member. But nothing ever happened.

Message 107 - A DIRT member states this problem is on the Dish "Known Receiver Issue" list.

Message #117 - I had a problem & Dish had set things up so I could send my logs to Dish when I had a problem. When a problem occurred I emailed the proper parties as I was instructed, but no one ever replied.

Message #123 - Poster provide DIRT member with Dish engineer who was working on the issue.

Now you’re the fourth DIRT member getting involved with a three year old problem that other DIRT members & Dish engineering & Dish’s Executive Office already know about. And Dish has the logs from almost 3 years ago from a poster’s DVR. So what the heck is Dish doing? It seems quite clear that Dish knows about the problem & is doing nothing to fix it. They are taking customer's money & not fixing a known problem. People are paying for a service & not getting it. Does it take a Class Action lawsuit to get things fixed?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Mike109, I can absolutley understand your frustration and so see your point. I am sending you a PM to explain what we are trying to do and see if you are interested in our offer. Thank you!


----------



## FarmerBob

[email protected] said:


> Hi Mike109, I can absolutley understand your frustration and so see your point. I am sending you a PM to explain what we are trying to do and see if you are interested in our offer. Thank you!


Why not share with the whole class?


----------



## Mike109

Besides playback ending early I also have this problem of missed beginning of programs.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/181758-missing-beginning-of-programs/

Another DIRT person contacted me right before MaryB did. I provided my contact info & someone from Dish called me. We had a conversation about both problems & went over several DVR stats. Dish is going to access my DVR logs as I just had a missed beginning problem. It's been a while since a playback ended early problem has occurred so I don't know if anything will still be on the logs. I have not heard back regarding either issue but again the conversation just took place a few days ago. When I hear something I will post it.


----------



## Barrysb

Is anyone still reading this forum? I noticed the date of the last post. I've recently just began to experience this playback ending early problem on one of my two 722ks. Is there a fix I should know about?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

Barrysb,

Would you please PM me with the phone number on the account and what type of DVR you're using? 

Thanks


----------



## dwforslund

We've had this stopping early for quite awhile. We have the ViP722k with OTA tuner. When it occurred last year we called Dish and they sent a replacement receiver in November 2013 and we used the existing OTA Tuner in the "new" receiver. The old receiver was VIP722K R0129013104 The new receiver is VIP722K R0129013104 The "new" receiver has had the same problem in stopping before the end of the program. The program says it is the proper length and everything looks fine until the counter suddenly drops to 0 and stops playing. I can jump back from the end and it says there is lots of time left (typically more than 20 minutes) but abruptly stops at the exact same point. Once I believe that I was able to jump back and then fast forward and get past the stopping point, but I've not been able to reproduce that. I think it is recording the entire program fine, but some signal is placed in the recording telling the recording to stop playing. I can call for another RMA, but it seems that replacing the machine doesn't fix the problem. It occurred now on a recording of Amazing Race from 5/4/2014 with about 22 minutes to go. From this forum, this problem has been going on for a number of years, with no apparent solution. We have been Dish customers for more than 12 years and this is the only DVR we've had that has this problem. It seems to be endemic which would appear to point to a software problem. It isn't reproducible and seems to occur randomly and occasionally. Is this to infrequent for Dish to reproduce in the Lab? I still would like to see a solution to this problem.


----------



## Mike109

I'm still having this problem on my my third DVR. And had it on the other two. I just had it happen again last night. My wife was watching "The Voice" which was recorded on the 722K with the OTA module. Playback ended about 20 minutes into the 2 hour program. And my friend also has this problem once in a while.The Dish reps on the forum keep asking for more information but it's not a hardware problem.

My other problem is recordings starting late. And I don't mean because the broadcaster is off on the program times. I have pages of documentation & many photos of the TV screen showing the History & that the Dish Start times are off, & sometimes up to an hour late. And Dish knows about this. But I don't think these problems are ever going to be fixed.


----------



## Mike109

Short version -

Several months ago I managed to establish contact with Dish’s advanced technical support dept. They sent me a USB thumb drive that was set to record my logs when a problem occurred. It took a while & eventually my DVR started a recording late & therefore missed the beginning of a program. I sent the logs to Dish. Eventually they got one of their DVRs to start a recording late. They were to fix the problem in the next software rollout which unfortunately did not happen until this week.

They said the problem occurs on the 722K and mostly with those who have the optional OTA module installed, which is a very small percentage of units. It supposedly is a timer problem between the OTA tuners & the satellite tuners.

I asked what about the problem where playback ends early & they think it is part of the same timer problem.

Software version 806 which just came out will supposedly & hopefully fix both the missed beginning and the playback ending early problems.


----------



## FarmerBob

As posted below Mike109's post on the other thread, since I posted here too before:

Lucky you. And I thought I had contacts and that things were getting done. Guess not. Are they looking at all the boxes? Even after moving to the Hopper, mostly because of the cutoff programming on a 722 and 625, we still have these same problems and more. Seems to be inherent across platforms. Over the past couple of weeks programs that recorded halfway decently since the beginning of the season, on their last or near to last recording got chopped off or completely failed and there is only one way to deal with it, and that is to watch them through DISH via a web browser, not VOD on the boxes or the DISHanywhere app. It looks as though most of them are available to the general public through the DISH website, but not the boxes or apps. BUT you can watch other premium stuff through the app that you can't on the boxes though. After not being able to grasp the illogical scope of this last night, I just gave up. We've got several devices that have the means, Netflix, Amazon, to go back and see all missed episodes. Much easier than dealing with messed up timers.

Thanks for your persistence in getting as far as you did. I'm very curious to see how this works out. Have been waiting for many years.


----------



## dwforslund

I hadn't had a problem in quite awhile with my ViP722K, but tonight the OTA recording of Jeopardy cut off with about 8 minutes showing left on the recording. We have had slightly different problem in the past few days when we play a program that is still being recorded. There will be a hesitation with the forward arrow showing and then proceeding. Sometimes it will say it showing live tv when, in fact, it is still behind the current recording point. Moving backward and forward seems to get it back in sync. I don't know if this is related to the stopping early, or not, but it is a new behavior and somewhat annoying. It is like people are stuttering and clipping what they are saying. I don't know the version of the system we are on but I assume it is current. This stuttering behavior seems to only occur with recordings underway and some kind of conflict between the recording signal and the playing.


----------



## Mike109

FarmerBob, et al,

Sorry for the late response but I was out of town.

I do not know if Dish is/was looking at all the other boxes. I only have the 722K & was told by a couple Dish people that the recording starting late problem usually happened with the 722K DVRs using the optional OTA tuner module. That would imply they have received at least some complaints on other DVRs.

From postings I have seen it appears the recording-ending-early problem is more common than the recording-starting-late problem. However in my situation I have experienced about 50 occurrences of recordings starting late (and some not at all) and maybe 5 or so recordings ending early. I’d have to go back & look at my notes to the exact figures but missed beginnings far outnumbered cutoff short recordings.

So from my perspective I concentrated on getting the missed beginning problem fixed. Dish said it was a timer problem & “thought” the recording-ending-early problem was related to the same timer issue.

We'll see how software 806 works out.


----------



## Mike109

dwforslund said:


> I hadn't had a problem in quite awhile with my ViP722K, but tonight the OTA recording of Jeopardy cut off with about 8 minutes showing left on the recording. We have had slightly different problem in the past few days when we play a program that is still being recorded. There will be a hesitation with the forward arrow showing and then proceeding. Sometimes it will say it showing live tv when, in fact, it is still behind the current recording point. Moving backward and forward seems to get it back in sync. I don't know if this is related to the stopping early, or not, but it is a new behavior and somewhat annoying. It is like people are stuttering and clipping what they are saying. I don't know the version of the system we are on but I assume it is current. This stuttering behavior seems to only occur with recordings underway and some kind of conflict between the recording signal and the playing.


Did your 722K get the 806 software?
If so then perhaps it does not fix the recoding-ending-early problem.


----------



## FarmerBob

Mike109 said:


> FarmerBob, et al,
> 
> Sorry for the late response but I was out of town.
> 
> I do not know if Dish is/was looking at all the other boxes. I only have the 722K & was told by a couple Dish people that the recording starting late problem usually happened with the 722K DVRs using the optional OTA tuner module. That would imply they have received at least some complaints on other DVRs.
> 
> From postings I have seen it appears the recording-ending-early problem is more common than the recording-starting-late problem. However in my situation I have experienced about 50 occurrences of recordings starting late (and some not at all) and maybe 5 or so recordings ending early. I'd have to go back & look at my notes to the exact figures but missed beginnings far outnumbered cutoff short recordings.
> 
> So from my perspective I concentrated on getting the missed beginning problem fixed. Dish said it was a timer problem & "thought" the recording-ending-early problem was related to the same timer issue.
> 
> We'll see how software 806 works out.


I was always told that it was in my head. Even though I have hundreds of screen shots of the issue. Glad to see that they acknowledged there is an issue. Although their take may not be entirely what's happening. Looks like variations of it crosses product lines. I gave up dealing with it on the 722 (not K and only a secluded happening) and traded out for a HwS system where we're still having early end, late start issues. But once I turned off PTAT and that leaving the timers freer I'm getting great over lap which seems to help things out. Now I just have to deal with a second year of rain/snow fade. So there is no early end or late start, just no programming at all. We'll have to see how much of this gets resolved and how soon . . .


----------



## Mike109

When I had Comcast cable I went through several of their DVRs due to missed recordings. Maybe those issues might have been resolved with their last DVR but the cost got to be too much so I switched to Dish. Then Dish's DVRs have given me problems. I put together a basic HTPC for OTA recording & it always works. If a cheap built PC running Windows 7 Media Center works then how come Comcast & Dish can't make a reliable DVR? Oh well. A Comcast salesperson was going door-to-door by me & made me an offer that's hard to resist & I am considering it.


----------



## Mike109

I just watched a recent recording where playback ended 16 minutes early. Therefore software version 806 did not fix that problem.


----------



## dwforslund

My VIP722K does this periodically. At the same time on OTA broadcasts (only), when watching them live but delayed will hesitate and move on with the forward arrow briefly showing up on the screen and a loss of a fraction of a second of sound. When I press skip forward it says it is live. I have to press skip backward and the skip forward to move forward in time. The other day the failure occurred when watching a program being recorded. At that point the DVR skips back a few seconds moves forward until it hits the drop point. This proceeds on an endless cycle unless I stop it. At the end of the record time which says it has recorded the entire program, it quits when hitting that drop point. I've keep this recording should anyone from Dish want to see it. If I reboot the machine it may work for a while without this pausing issue, but then it occurs again a little while later. It is making it difficult to what live delayed programs with the OTA tuner. We had this problem with our older VIP722 which was swapped out because of the problem, but the VIP722K seems to behave the same.


----------



## Jim5506

This could either be a failing hard drive (except that it would most likely occur on all programming) or it could be a momentary loss of OTA signal or it could be the station's PSIP glitches and messes with the 722's brain, or it could be a tuner problem.

Since the anomaly is being recorded, it is probably signal or tuner related.

Is it any one particular OTA channel or is it random.

Randomness points toward the tuner being the culprit.

If it is always the same station, it is probably the station at fault.


----------



## dwforslund

I don't know how to tell which OTA tuner is being used. Certainly not after it was recorded. I don't know if it is on all the stations, as we don't watch all the local stations. It is only on OTA and not on the Satellite local feed. I don't think it is the station as the problem seems to not occur for a while after a reboot. I wonder if there is a way to test the OTA tuner?


----------



## Jim5506

If rebooting solves the problem, you have just tested the OTA tuner.

You might try removing the MT-2 module and then reseating it.


----------



## kucharsk

I've had this happen on two different occasions with a 722.

I think it's just a DISH bug.


----------



## dwforslund

Dish sent me a new OTA module and I've not seen the problem since.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Incredible lack of responsiveness by Dish.

Posted 14 September 2013 - 01:56 AM
Take a look at message #17 where Dish has uploaded the diagnostic logs in November 2010. What has Dish done about that?

Message #25 indicates the same poster as above has discussed this with a Dish engineer in December 2010. What had Dish done about it?

Message #28 - the same person heard from Dish Engineering who said it was software problem. The poster is sending his DVR to Dish with some corrupt recordings on it. What has Dish done to fix the problem?

Message #49 - I spoke with the Dish Executive Office in January 2011 and they said they are aware of the problem. Again, what is Dish doing to fix it?

Message #79 - A poster sent 6 emails to Dish Engineering & also to the CEO's office. Yet no one from Dish had the decency to respond. No wonder nothing is getting fixed.

Message #101 is just one posting that supplied a lot of information to a DIRT member. But nothing ever happened.

Message 107 - A DIRT member states this problem is on the Dish "Known Receiver Issue" list.

Message #117 - I had a problem & Dish had set things up so I could send my logs to Dish when I had a problem. When a problem occurred I emailed the proper parties as I was instructed, but no one ever replied.

Message #123 - Poster provide DIRT member with Dish engineer who was working on the issue.

Now you're the fourth DIRT member getting involved with a three year old problem that other DIRT members & Dish engineering & Dish's Executive Office already know about. And Dish has the logs from almost 3 years ago from a poster's DVR. So what the heck is Dish doing? It seems quite clear that Dish knows about the problem & is doing nothing to fix it. They are taking customer's money & not fixing a known problem. People are paying for a service & not getting it. Does it take a Class Action lawsuit to get things fixed?


----------



## SaltiDawg

I received a PM today from a Dish Engineer - nearly four months since the above.

He indicates there is no longer a known issue re the 722*k, *asked if I was still seeing the issue.

I am still seeing the issue, twice in the past couple of weeks. Both time it was with a Sat channel, however over the years it has also occuured with OTA recordings.

The most recent case was a recording that said it was 63 minutes long. Playback was normal until it reached 16 minutes remaining. At thaat point, the recording jumped to the End Screen - asking me to click on Done, or Delete, or Re-Start, etc. I clicked on jump back 10 seconds and it return to normal playback with 16 minutes remaining out of 63 total. About 10 seconds later it agian jumped to the end screen.

I hope that the Dish Rep takes this serious. Seemingly no other Dish Rep has as this has been reported on a couple of forums for many years!


----------



## jbellsaab

Here is a "sanitized" transcript of my Chat with Dish CS on this very same issue. It's entertaining if not helpful...

Dish CS: Hi, my name is Dish CS. How may I help you?
Dish CS: Good afternoon, John! How are you? I hope you're doing great.
Dish CS: Thank you for providing your account information and PIN when launching the chat. I have your account loaded and have verified your information.
ME: Hi Jollie, I started a chat yesterday but was told I had to be home to do some troubleshooting. My DVR has been dropping recordings half way through a show.
Dish CS: Thank you for letting me know your concern, I am more willing to assist you today.
ME: They told me they would attach a claim or concern to my account
Dish CS: Yes, I have also checked that on your account.
Dish CS: How long have you been experiencing this problem?
ME: several months. It's rather random but very frustrating when it happens
Dish CS: I'm sorry to hear about that and I understand your frustration regarding the issue.
Dish CS: Upon setting up a recording, most likely the beginning or ending of the show is missing, correct?
ME: it will show the full hour recorded but when we go to watch, maybe 30 minutes to as much as 50 minutes into the show it will dump. It shows the full minutes but can't play the ending. It's never missed the beginning.
Dish CS: I see.
Dish CS: Just the ending of the show is missing on the recording? Or, have you set the timers according to the schedule of the show?
ME: The timers are set to the schedule guide. I also have the OTA module and some timers on OTA broadcasts.
Dish CS: Thank you for letting me know about that, let me check that further. Dish CS: Thank you for your patience. Can we check if the receiver recently had an hard drive error by pressing on your DISH Remote > [Menu] > System Setup >Installation > System Info and please check if field "F" and take note of the color.
ME: okay, hang on Dish CS: Sure. ME: field f is green
Dish CS: Thank you for checking.
Dish CS: Next is for us to check if the timer was set up with extended time by pressing this on your DISH Remote > [MENU] > Daily Schedule > Timers > Event > Options and please check if "Start Early or End Late" displays non-zero numbers.
ME: yes, I always set my timers to start 1 minute early and end 3 minutes late. Dish CS: Thank you for that information.
Dish CS: Can we check if the timer was skipped due to a conflict by, on your DISH Remote > [MENU] > Daily Schedule > Show Skipped - if a event was skipped, the event in question will have a line through it.
ME: well, yes there are some skipped in my schedule that are not new episodes. However, I should tell you that I have deleted the episodes from the DVR that only played half way through. So, I can't give you exact recording times or days. The first few times I blew it off as a fluke but since it keeps happening I figured it was time to get Dish involved and getting this fixed.
Dish CS: I see. I apologize for the inconvenience about that, John.
Dish CS: To prevent this from happening in the future, increase timer priority by,
on your DISH Remote > [DVR] > [DVR] > [DVR] > Timers > Set Priority > Select Timer and to prevent this from happening in the future, check Daily Schedule.
ME: So what you're saying is if a program isn't high on the priority list it might get bounced off half way through recording?? When no other shows with higher priority are starting?
Dish CS: Yes, so that we can prevent the missing parts on your recordings especially the issue that you are experiencing with your DVR.
ME: My first 722K never did this but it had to be replaced when it started random reboots.
Dish CS: Oh, I'm sorry to hear about that as well.
ME: I don't think I ever have priority conflicts because I purposely split up my timers that are running at the same time between OTA and SAT. I watch for that. It still doesn't make sense to me why a priority will kick in 20 minutes before a new show would start while a recording is in operation?
Dish CS: I understand that, John.
Dish CS: Have you interrupted any timers that were set on your receiver?
DISH Remote > [MENU] > Daily Schedule > Show Skipped
ME: No, I don't think so. Are you saying if I stopped a recording half way through a show once, it will effect the timer the next week and cause it to stop recording at the same time in the show?
Dish CS: Yes, because, it has already been scheduled or set up on your receiver. Dish CS: And that could also cause the conflicts on the timers/schedule of the
recordings.
ME: Well that's weird science but I'll watch for that. I might just clean out all my timers and start over. If I still have issues with recordings dumping early I'll contact Dish again.
Dish CS: I definitely understand that, John. And I apologize for the inconvenience. ME: have a good evening
Dish CS: Same to you


----------



## d_cubed

2 short recordings last night, 1 sat and 1 OTA. 2 hour on syfi was 43 minutes short and OTA was 4 minutes short. These occurred during different time slots. I average about 1 short recording every ten days. I duplicate every recording just to make sure I get what I want. I FF thru every recording before I watch it so I won't be unpleasantly surprised. DISH when is this going to be FIXED?


----------



## jsk

I have never had this problem with my 722K. I did have a problem with getting an error while watching live satellite TV. To prevent this from happening, I make sure that I am tuned to a strong OTA channel on both tuners that never looses signal. Maybe this will help this situation too? I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## tigerwillow1

This is happening to me, too. It's really nasty to have 30 minutes left on a show and it just abruptly ends. This is with a 722.


----------



## SaltiDawg

This thread is five years old. The problem has been identified this long. Dish continues to BS and claim to be working on solving this 722K issue, yet seemingly every time someone tries to report it they are subject to inane questions and nothing results.

Dish needs to grow a set and fix this five year old problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The clown in Mr. Ergen's Office stopped answering my E-mails.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Oh, did I mention? the 'early termination' problem happened to me again tonight - I'm probably on my 10th 722K receiver because these folks can't seem to face the fact that there is a problem.

Be back in a month of two with the next incidences.


----------



## SaltiDawg

And this thread is labeled "Hot?" so much for Dish caring about either their receiver quality or their customers.

The problem happened again to my 722K tonight. Watching an hour recording when at minutes into it the recording again skipped to the end splash screen. Guess I'll never know how it ended.

Here's where Dish will post and say this is the first they've heard of it, we'll get someone on it. And then we'll not hear a *G*(osh) *D*(arn) thing for another six months.

What an outfit!


----------



## MattE303

in an earlier post in this thread, I believe someone indicated that they had seen this issue with a Hopper, but that was the only mention that I've seen of this happening with the newer device. I'd be interested to hear from anyone who moved from a 722k to a Hopper, whether you are, or aren't seeing this problem.


----------



## SaltiDawg

[email protected]#$% Here it is two days since I reported an incidence of this problem and it happened again.

Folks joining this thread need to read enough to understand what the reported issue continues to be and stop suggesting unrelated problems and or solutions... such as only recording strong OTA stations.

The issue is *722k ONLY. *The issue occurs on satellite and OTA recordings. It is not associated with any specific satellite. It seemingly occurs randomly, although in my experience it seems to occur in clusters. (It had many months since I had an event and now I've had two in the last two days. (One was a local station and one was a DIY station recording) I'll use the recent one as an example.

I had a Timer set to record a 30 minute Rehab Addict show a couple of nights ago. The timer worked and it showed I had a 34 minute recording. (Start 3 min early, end 1 min late.)

While watching the recording just now, everything seemed normal until 10 minutes left in the recording. At aht point, showing 10 minutes remaining, the screen shifted to the End Splash screen asking me if I wanted to End, Delete, re-start, etc. While watching this screen I could hit skip back ~10 secs - and I would be returned to the recording with 10 minutes left and a few seconds later would again have the End Splash Screen. Spoiler Alert: Never did find out if Nicole accepted the Marriage Proposal from the plumber.

This issue has been known to Dish for many, many years. Not on the 722, not on the 622, *just the 722k! *Years ago, Dish had an Engineer assigned to this known issue. He had me upload logs soon after occurrences. On one occasion they had me RMA my 722k with the intent to perform an analysis, however they mistakenly wiped in clean upon receiving it. Soon afterward that Engineer advised me that there was no longer a single point of contact. I repeatedly called Dish and reported the "issue" and occasionally was told it was a "Known Issue on the 722k," but more typically was told that the CSR had never heard of the issue and typically insist that I reboot, Check Signal, etc, etc. And of course, if I call again the saga continues without Dish fixing the problem!


----------



## MattE303

SaltiDawg, not sure if your comments were in reference to my question about whether anyone has seen this issue on a Hopper or not. In any case, I am very familiar with this issue, have experienced it on our 722k multiple times over several years and posted in this thread about it a while back. The reason I'm very interested in knowing whether the Hopper has the same issue is that I believe it is highly unlikely DISH is going to find and fix this issue on our 722k's. When you have a product with a very large user base, and a bug affects a relatively small percentage of those users, and is difficult to reproduce and fix, (like we are seeing in this case) it is very common for it to remain unfixed, especially if it occurs on older hardware or software. Of course no one at DISH is going to _admit _they've pretty much given up on it and are just waiting for the product it occurs on to reach end of life so they don't have to deal with it, but that is very likely the case here. If you keep contacting DISH about it, you may occasionally get someone new who is not already familiar with the history of this problem to spend time looking into it and communicate with you, but once they discover there isn't an easy fix, they drop it and move on to something else. At that point, if they respond to you at all, you will get the same old "_we're still looking into it, please send us some more logs, blah blah blah_" stall tactics that you are very familiar with already. Frustrating I know, but that's the reality of it.

**IF** moving to the Hopper is the solution, I personally want to know that, because otherwise my only real choices are to live with the problem, or leave DISH, neither of which I really want to do if there is another option.


----------



## FarmerBob

I moved to Hopper with Sling in the hope of avoiding the issue, and No Joy. It happens there too. Many are hoping that the new H3 and/or the Carbon UI on HwS will have some impact on this. But it's too soon to tell.


----------



## SaltiDawg

SaltiDawg said:


> And this thread is labeled "Hot?" so much for Dish caring about either their receiver quality or their customers.
> 
> The problem happened again to my 722K tonight. Watching an hour recording when at minutes into it the recording again skipped to the end splash screen. Guess I'll never know how it ended.
> 
> Here's where Dish will post and say this is the first they've heard of it, we'll get someone on it. And then we'll not hear a *G*(osh) *D*(arn) thing for another six months.
> 
> What an outfit!


This thread started in 2010. Dish has frequently promised to take care of it and they either cant of will not. It happened to me tonight again on my like 12th 722k. One hour timer for new Fall offering. timer length indicated 1:03 hous. 32 minutes in it skipped to the end.

Chrimny, I wish somebody would buy out Dish and replace all of the non-performers that can't man up and fix this problem.

[email protected]#$% amateurs.


----------



## SaltiDawg

It happened again to me tonight. 

Dish needs to man-up and fix this. I'm paying north of $120 a month and have been a customer since before they had ANYONE in the field to provide customer service!!!! Bought first receivers from a Ham Operator in Maine, self install, terrible service since.

Dish apparently is not going to reply to this plea for help. It's been many, many years!!!!


----------



## MattE303

SaltiDawg said:


> It happened again to me tonight.
> 
> Dish needs to man-up and fix this. I'm paying north of $120 a month and have been a customer since before they had ANYONE in the field to provide customer service!!!! Bought first receivers from a Ham Operator in Maine, self install, terrible service since.
> 
> Dish apparently is not going to reply to this plea for help. It's been many, many years!!!!


If you just want to inflict as much pain as possible, post about this on Twitter and tag every official DISH Twitter handle you can find (eg. @DISH @DISH_Answers etc.). They really seem to hate it when you call them out on Twitter, I've done it a few times about dropped channels and it always seems to get a response! For extra bonus points, tag @directv too! !devil12:


----------



## Jim5506

Since the problem reoccurs with multiple 722k's of yours, have you had the power at your house checked for spikes and other anomalies?

I had 2 722k's for 3-4 years and never experienced that particular problem.

It sounds like a local environmental anomaly rather than a Dish bug.

If I had been grappling with this problem for 6 years like you, I would have switched to DirecTV about 5 years ago just to see if it helped, if not for any other reason.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Jim5506 said:


> Since the problem reoccurs with multiple 722k's of yours, have you had the power at your house checked for spikes and other anomalies?
> 
> I had 2 722k's for 3-4 years and never experienced that particular problem.
> 
> It sounds like a local environmental anomaly rather than a Dish bug.
> 
> If I had been grappling with this problem for 6 years like you, I would have switched to DirecTV about 5 years ago just to see if it helped, if not for any other reason.


Not really helpful... but I think you know that.

This has been reported by dish as a "Known Issue" at least a couple of times. As I have posted, they had an individual engineer assigned to the issue years ago but we was reassigned.

My AV equipment is on a power conditioner and is possible but highly unlikely a power conditioner in my home would cause a "Know Issue" in other states.

The issue happened again. I have a recurring timer for Wheel of Fortune. This particular timer is on an OTA Channel - 007-01. The recording indicated it was 34 minutes long. Start 1 minute early, end 3 minutes late on a 30 minute show.

With 29 minutes remaining it jumped to the end Splash Screen.


----------



## philseeman

I can confirm that

The issue still persists with the Hopper; I've had it happen a few times with my Hopper including last night.
According to my call today with DISH support, yes, it is a known issue.
I offered to provide any diagnostic logs that might help them with the issue, but the rep said there was nothing useful she could collect.
Of course they have no comment on if/when it might be fixed; but since it's been happening across multiple generation of receivers for at least 7 years now, I'm not holding my breath that it will ever get fixed. Ridiculous.


----------



## SaltiDawg

This problem persists on my 722*K *only. *It's been some nine years. *I would have expected more from Dish!


----------

